# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Manufacturer needed

## Andy

Is this the thread in this forum to get some suggestions of a company we can talk  with about 3D productions of a plastic gadget in large quantities of 200K plus? 
Thank You Andy




  21/12/2015 12:01
 <Andy>

----------


## Custom_Prototypes

Hi Andy 
This is the answer for your question:
www.customprototypes.com
Please call 1 416 955 0857

Regards

Custom Prototypes Team

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi! We can cater your needs! Just upload your model on our ShowViewer, or if not, you can email us for your specific requirements and we'll see what we can do for your request. 

Anyhow, if you are also having a problem with designing a 3d model, we also have our international pool of designers that can do the designing for you. All you need to do is post your project on our website (for free) and hire your qualified designer. Hope this helps!

----------


## chuckbeyor101

Go to cbworldwideproducts.com and upload your 3d object, we will print it for you. You receive a instant quote, and can also select material and color.

----------

